# Tru Test tricycle



## slick (May 28, 2011)

I'm selling this Tru Test tricycle. I have too many bikes as well as projects so it has to go. I know I should put it in the For Sale section but I figured most of you guys into tricycles wouldn't see it in there. I'm asking $100 plus shipping. It has very clean original paint and I still have to find a box big enough to put it in to ship. Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 28, 2011)

It usually helps, when shipping tricycles, to go ahead and unbolt and remove the front wheel and fender assembly along with the handlebar. I usually take the seat off and wrap it seperately, too. Makes for a much more compact, less cost to ship, box.

This tricycle is still in very nice condition. Judging by the tread still left on the original tires, it didn't see any hard use at all. Wish I had more room to expand my trike collection, but I need to do some selling myself.  Hope this nice trike finds a good home!

Dave


----------



## slick (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, I bought it for my son to ride around in the yard but when it came in the mail it was much to big for him! He's 3 now and still can't reach the pedals! I got rid of the shipping box awhile ago and i'm more than happy to tear it back down to ship it so somebody needs to buy it and put this baby in their front room on display?


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2011)

BUMP!!! I'd love to sell this!! Offers??? Trades???


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally figured out what company made this tricycle and sold it under the Tru Test store brand name - it's a PAL-made trike!

http://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/2873107506.html

I enjoy solving tricycle brand mysteries.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Mar 13, 2012)

slick said:


> I'm selling this Tru Test tricycle. I have too many bikes as well as projects so it has to go. I know I should put it in the For Sale section but I figured most of you guys into tricycles wouldn't see it in there. I'm asking $100 plus shipping. It has very clean original paint and I still have to find a box big enough to put it in to ship. Thanks!








Wow very nice, i wonder if Colson had anything to do with building these tricycles, this is my 51 Colson, boy they look a lot alike.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 13, 2012)

Doesn't sound like they were affiliated in any way from reading info on tricyclefetish. PAL, or the La Porte Corp., was in Indiana and Colson was in Ohio. They do have similarities. Maybe the corp. execs snitched design features from each others trike models?

Dave


----------

